
Foursquare Now Six Million Users Strong, Hit 381M Total Check-Ins In 2010 - obilgic
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/24/foursquare-now-six-million-users-strong-hit-381m-total-check-ins-in-2010/
======
brk
"Strong"?

381 / 6 = 63.5 checkins/user. Or, about 5 per month.

Doesn't seem like a high-engagement app to me.

I toyed with Foursquare for a while but then deleted the app. I'm past the
"it's Saturday night, where are all my friends at" stage of my life, and
battling some other schmuck for a mayorship so I can get $1.00 off at
Starbucks or a free appetizer some place wasn't worth the effort, and leads to
an increased spend that far outweighs the mayorship "benefit" (when there is
one).

I'm kinda feeling like foursquare is best done as a feature to a larger app or
business model.

~~~
mariust
Yes brk, but I really doubt that half of the 6 million users are active. Then
we end up with more then 100 checkins/user. It's like one check in for each
working day of the month.

~~~
brk
I doubt that 1/4 of them are active, and even with the adjusted active user
base it doesn't seem like a highly lucrative platform.

~~~
mariust
I think that we will see a big shift in they're marketing strategy in order to
bring in more users. I don't have the link but I remember reading something a
chat they wanted to add based on location, that would really scale up the
numbers. So, you could chat with someone near you, e.g. in the same
restaurant. The potential in something like that is huge, and if they don't
build it, let's built it :)

